#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Request : User's Guide  NBC 2010, Structural Commentaries (Part 4 of Division B)

## netspyking

Hi



Is there any chance anyone has this :

User's Guide  NBC 2010, Structural Commentaries (Part 4 of Division B)

or older versions ,

ThanksSee More: Request : User's Guide  NBC 2010, Structural Commentaries (Part 4 of Division B)

----------


## selmagis

Here is the place you could read on-line  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Place could be access only by direct link. 
Here is also **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

That's for a now, I'll keep on mind UG NBC 2010.

 :Apple:

----------

